# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Привет

## Евгения Белякова

Привет всем....  ::   
А как по-русски будет:
"There's no room"(no where for someone else to sit)
"We're the same size/height"- Мы такого же роста
"It bothers me when you get up and move around too much"(example too people are resting on a couch and one is getting up moving a lot bothering the other) 
пока всё... заранее спасибо

----------


## kwatts59

> "There's no room"(no where for someone else to sit)

 Maybe "Нет места"

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Я тоже так и думала

----------


## saibot

What about "негде сидеть"?

----------


## ReDSanchous

негде сидеть is ok. Though I think that you need some context. For example, 
-Здесь уже негде сидеть.

----------


## DDT

What does свободные места нет sound like?

----------


## net surfer

*DDT*, sounds just good.
But it should be свободных мест нет.

----------


## DDT

THanks. Boy! I really suck at grammar. I must sound like a retard or maybe a retartded retard. Fortunately for me I am "thick skinned."

----------


## net surfer

It's ok, practice more and you'll sound like an intelligent  re... oops... intelligent man! :)

----------


## Vesh

> "There's no room"(no where for someone else to sit)

 Вариантов, как мы уже убедились, много. Я б сказал бы: "Здесь больше негде сидеть(некуда сесть)".  

> "We're the same size/height"- Мы такого же роста

 Мы с тобой одного размера (it would imply a size of clothes though). Мы с тобой одного роста.  

> "It bothers me when you get up and move around too much"(example too people are resting on a couch and one is getting up moving a lot bothering the other)

 Мне мешает, когда ты слишком часто встаёшь и ходишь вокруг.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Евгения Белякова  "We're the same size/height"- Мы такого же роста   Мы с тобой одного размера (it would imply a size of clothes though). Мы с тобой одного роста.
> .

 You are assuming Evgeniya means "You and I are the same height". We might mean "My sister and I are the same height." Etc.

----------


## QWERTYZ

охохох..
классика "МЕСТОВ НЕТ ...а то ходють тут, ходють, а чево - сами не знают"

----------


## Евгения Белякова

спасибо! 
а как будет: 
Can you sit with me until I fall asleep?- Ты можешь сесть со мной пока я усну? (пока я не заснула?)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "It bothers me when you get up and move around too much"(example too people are resting on a couch and one is getting up moving a lot bothering the other)

 You may say "Не мелькай перед глазами", though that's very informal.

----------


## PAY

> спасибо! 
> а как будет: 
> Can you sit with me until I fall asleep?- Ты можешь сесть со мной пока я усну? (пока я не заснула?)

 Ты можешь посидеть со мной пока я не засну?

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Евгения Белякова  спасибо! 
> а как будет: 
> Can you sit with me until I fall asleep?- Ты можешь сесть со мной пока я усну? (пока я не заснула?)   Ты можешь посидеть со мной пока я не засну?

 I'd prefer, "Посиди (пожалуйста) со мной пока я не засну."

----------


## Zaya

Мой вариант "Посидишь со мной*,* пока я не усну?"  (хотя на самом деле я говорю "посидишь со мной, пока я усну?"
наверное, это ошибка)

----------


## Rtyom

> (хотя на самом деле я говорю "посидишь со мной, пока я усну?"
> наверное, это ошибка)

 Я тоже шёпотом: чаще говорят с отрицательной частицей

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо  ::   
Can you keep the light on until I get to the couch?(get to like... reach)- Пожалуйста держись свет включенным пока я не дошла(добиралась?) до дивана?(??)
Zhenechka, you should put your guinea pig away. It distracts you- Женечка, лучше ты неси морскую свинку назад. Она мешает тебе. (Или лучше "отвлекает тебя"?)
It's blurry(hard to see, foggy kind of)- понятия не имею  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо  ::   
Can you keep the light on until I get to the couch?(get to like... reach)- Пожалуйста держись свет включенным пока я не дошла(добиралась?) до дивана?(??)
Zhenechka, you should put your guinea pig away. It distracts you- Женечка, лучше ты неси морскую свинку назад. Она мешает тебе. (Или лучше "отвлекает тебя"?)
It's blurry(hard to see, foggy kind of)- понятия не имею  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  Stop writing so small! I need a magnifyglass!  now who is laughing? eh?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

sorry for posting it twice!

----------


## ReDSanchous

Can you keep the light on until I get to the couch?(get to like... reach)- Не выключайте, пожалуйста свет, пока я не дойду до дивана. 
Zhenechka, you should put your guinea pig away. It distracts you- Женечка, лучше бы ты убрала свою морскую свинку. Она мешает тебе. (Она отвлекает тебя is fine) 
It's blurry(hard to see, foggy kind of)-  maybe, Ничего не видно (though it means that it is impossible to see anything at all).

----------


## Rtyom

> Stop writing so small! I need a magnifyglass!  now who is laughing? eh?

 We are whispering for you not to hear us!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо за помощь  ::   
Mama, guess what!  I got tested for whooping cough and it turns out that I don't have it. So I can go to school.
Мама, _____! Меня ____________ и оказалось что у меня нет(?). Так что я смогу пойти в школу.

----------


## Friendy

> Огромное спасибо за помощь   
> Mama, guess what!  I got tested for whooping cough and it turns out that I don't have it. So I can go to school.
> Мама, _____! Меня ____________ и оказалось что у меня нет(?). Так что я смогу пойти в школу.

  Мама, представляешь! Меня *проверяли* на *коклюшный кашель* и оказалось что у меня *его* нет.

----------


## Vadim84

The disease "whooping cough" in Russian is just "коклюш", not "коклюшный кашель"  ::  
Of course, it's the mighty powers of my dictionaries  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо большое ReDSanchous, Friendy и Vadim84!  ::   
Извините за то что всё время прошу вас переводить просто мне некого спрашивать.  ::   
I hope you don't catch my cold- Надеюсь, что ты ________
Empty the dishwasher, пожалуйста-  _ посудумойку 
спасибо  ::

----------


## Friendy

I hope you don't catch my cold - Надеюсь, что ты не заразишься от меня простудой.  or Надеюсь, что я не заражу тебя простудой.
Empty the dishwasher, пожалуйста -  освободи, пожалуйста посудумойку. or вынь, пожалуйста, посуду из посудомойки

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I hope you don't catch my cold - Надеюсь, что ты не заразишься от меня простудой.  or Надеюсь, что я не заражу тебя простудой.

 Or "Надеюсь, ты не подхватишь от меня простуду"

----------


## ReDSanchous

Всё нормально! Ведь этот раздел так и называется - "Переведи это". Чем, кроме переводов и флуда, здесь можно ещё заниматься?  :P

----------


## Vadim84

> посудумойку

 посуд*о*мойку or посуд*о*моечную машину  ::  
Pretty annoying pedant I am, huh?  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо  ::   
I don't mind if the guinea pig runs around the room, I just don't want him to get under the shelf.
Мне всё равно если морская свинка бегает по комнате, только я не хочу, чтобы он попал под полку. 
I have to take notes on.......
Мне надо ? над....... 
Get out of there(If an animal is in an area you don't want it to be in) 
заранее спасибо  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

I don't mind if the guinea pig runs around the room, I just don't want him to get under the shelf. 
Мне всё равно, если морская свинка бегает по комнате. Я просто не хочу, чтобы она попала под полку. (what do you mean 'to get under the shelf? do you mean that you don't want the shelf to fall on him?) 
I have to take notes on....... 
Мне надо сделать конспект чего-либо, записать что-либо  
Get out of there(If an animal is in an area you don't want it to be in) 
Вон отсюда!

----------


## Friendy

> I don't mind if the guinea pig runs around the room, I just don't want him to get under the shelf.

 Я не против того, чтобы морская свинка бегала по комнате, только я не хочу, чтобы она забиралась под полку.    

> Get out of there(If an animal is in an area you don't want it to be in) 
> Вон отсюда!

 Or "брысь отсюда"  ("брысь" is traditionally used for cats but sometimes is also applied to other animals and even humans  ::  )

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Я не против того, чтобы морская свинка бегала по комнате, только я не хочу, чтобы она забиралась под полку.

 I like your translation a lot better than mine. I was trying to change this sentence but couldn't think of a word that would subsitute если....   ::

----------


## Volk

> I don't mind if the guinea pig runs around the room, I just don't want him to get under the shelf. 
> Мне всё равно, если морская свинка бегает по комнате. Я просто не хочу, чтобы она попала под полку. (what do you mean 'to get under the shelf? do you mean that you don't want the shelf to fall on him?)

 I think he means, he doesn't want the guinea pig to run into the space under the shelf. Sometimes they are hard to get out if they decide to run under shelves. 
Either that or he does mean not wanting the shelf to fall on it, since that would be quite messy, not to mention being a tragic loss of the guinea pig of course... 
That may or may not affect the translation.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Your explanation doesn't affect Friendy's translation very much. It's still fine.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

волк, you mean She.  ::   
I had in mind what волк said first. The first suggestion. Thanks a lot for help.  ::   
"I keep an eye on the dog so she doesn't run away"
Я * на собаку, чтобы она не убежала

----------


## ReDSanchous

(внимательно) слежу 
посматриваю за собакой (may sound awkward though)

----------


## Vadim84

> (внимательно) слежу 
> посматриваю за собакой (may sound awkward though)

 "Приглядываю за собакой" may sound less awkward  ::

----------


## Volk

> волк, you mean She.

 Ah, that's what I meant.   

> I had in mind what волк said first. The first suggestion. Thanks a lot for help.

 No problem. I have experience with guinea pigs running under shelves...

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо! 
I ate a lot of food, and now my stomach hurts but it was worth it.- Я ела много еды а теперь у меня живот болит но _____   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я переела, и теперь у меня болит живот. Но еда стоила того.  ::

----------


## net surfer

or: я объелась (colloq. обожралась, облопалась)...

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо 
I went to the park and had a bad time, but it was worth it.- Я ходила в парк и плохо провела время, но это стоила того.
It is better to give birth in a hospital to avoid complications- Лучше рожать в больнице, чтобы проблем не было а то это может быть опасно. 
-Знаешь что сегодня у твоей сестры день рождения
-Хорошо...
-*What do you mean 'okay??' Я же сказала что сегодня у твоей сестры день рождения. *Do you think she would like to hear you say that?* 
заранее спасибо  ::

----------


## Rtyom

First sentence is okay except for the "это стоил*o* того". 
Second sentence is okay too. I think we also could say "чтобы избежать осложнений". 
Хорошо is informal expression for agreement with what being said. It's not 'okay' mostly, it's rather an admittance that the information is known.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

I know what хорошо means. I couldn't think of anyother way to translate it so it would sound okay.   ::   
But I was unsure of how to say: 
-*What do you mean 'okay??' 
-*Do you think she would like to hear you say that?*

----------


## Vadim84

> But I was unsure of how to say: 
> -*What do you mean 'okay??' 
> -*Do you think she would like to hear you say that?*

 It could be like this: 
- Знаешь, что сегодня у твоей сестры день рождения?
- "Ну и что?" or "Знаю. Ну и что?"
- Что значит "ну и что"?! Я же сказала, что сегодня у твоей сестры день рождения. Думаешь, ей бы понравилось услышать от тебя такое?!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо!  ::   
If she is not home by four, I'm going to call her- Если она ещё не пришла домой к четырем, я ей позвоню
There's lots of crazy people- Есть много * людей
I'm too tired to take care of the dog- Я слишком устала ухаживать за собакой
Reading makes me tired- я не знаю   ::   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> There's lots of crazy people- Есть много * людей

 Есть много сумасшедших людей.   ::  
Есть много безумных людей.   

> Reading makes me tired- я не знаю

 I would say (I'm guessing   ::  )
Я устаю когда я читаю

----------


## ReDSanchous

If she is not home by four, I'm going to call her- Если она не придёт домой к четырём, я ей позвоню . 
There are lots of crazy people- Здесь много сумасшедших/чудных людей  
I'm too tired to take care of the dog- Я *слишком* (I would say очень) устала ухаживать за собакой  
Reading makes me tired- Чтение утомляет меня. 
kwatts's sentences are fine   ::  He was guessing absolutely right!

----------


## Vadim84

> There are lots of crazy people- Здесь много сумасшедших/чудных людей

 It's not necessarily "здесь"  ::  Depends on the context.   

> I'm too tired to take care of the dog- Я *слишком* (I would say очень) устала ухаживать за собакой

 No, I think it should be like this:
Я сейчас слишком устал(а), чтобы позаботиться о собаке.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> It's not necessarily "здесь"  Depends on the context.

 Yeah, I know that здесь is not necessary in that sentence. I just wanted to make it sound the most natural. It seemed to me that the only way to make it sound the most natural without any context given was to use the word 'здесь'. That's my point.   

> No, I think it should be like this: 
> Я сейчас слишком устал(а), чтобы позаботиться о собаке.

 Yeah, you're right. I just didn't pay enough attention to the English translation and thought that Евгения meant - I'm sick and tired of caring for this *** dog! I'm fed up with caring for this *** dog!   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Привет всем. Огромное спасибо за перевод.   ::   
А как будет...
You look so tired, go right to sleep- Ты выглядишь усталой(?), иди прямо спать
I can't handle this(a stituation, it is too emotional)- 
I'll be so mad if we have a lot of homework tomorrow- Я буду очень средиться если завтра нам задудут много уроков
Do you really really need to go to the bathroom?- не знаю  ::   
спасибо

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Привет всем. Огромное спасибо за перевод.   ::   
А как будет...
You look so tired, go right to sleep- Ты выглядишь усталой(?), иди прямо спать
I can't handle this(a stituation, it is too emotional)- 
I'll be so mad if we have a lot of homework tomorrow- Я буду очень средиться если завтра нам задудут много уроков
Do you really really need to go to the bathroom?- не знаю  ::   
спасибо

----------


## DenisM

> Привет всем. Огромное спасибо за перевод.    
> А как будет...
> You look so tired, go right to sleep- Ты выглядишь усталой(?), иди прямо спать
> I can't handle this(a stituation, it is too emotional)- 
> I'll be so mad if we have a lot of homework tomorrow- Я буду очень средиться если завтра нам задудут много уроков
> Do you really really need to go to the bathroom?- не знаю   
> спасибо

 You look so tired, go right to sleep- 
Ты выглядишь устало, немедленно иди спать 
I can't handle this(a stituation, it is too emotional)- 
Я не могу справиться с этим ( с этой ситуацией ) 
I'll be so mad if we have a lot of homework tomorrow- 
Я очень рассержусь, если завтра нам зададут много уроков 
Do you really really need to go to the bathroom?- не знаю  ::  
Тебе действительно так необходимо сходить в туалет (или в ванную)?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Thanks soo much. I'm looking for very informal, usual conversational ways of saying them. Are those still good for very informal conversations? 
If you say to a child, "Do you really really need to go to the bathroom?" would you still say it like that?

----------


## Milanya1

> Thanks soo much. I'm looking for very informal, usual conversational ways of saying them. Are those still good for very informal conversations? 
> If you say to a child, "Do you really really need to go to the bathroom?" would you still say it like that?

 Тебе в самом деле очень нужно в туалет? Ты не можешь потерпеть?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо 
"They dressed the same today"
"They talk the same" 
я понятия не имею как это сказать 
заранее спасибо!

----------


## Nerzie

> "They dressed the same today" 
> "They talk the same"

 Они оделись одинаково сегодня.
Они говорят одинаково.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

большое спасибо Nerzie  ::

----------

